# Uniroyal Top Drag slick ?



## kool68 (Jul 26, 2020)

New guy here and was looking for info on the Uniroyal Top Drag rear slick that is on my 1968 Orange Krate.
I bought this Krate from Pete Aronson back in 1993 and this is what he put on it.  Any date code on these tires? Tire is made in the USA.
Thanks for any info. shared!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 26, 2020)

They are a neat Uniroyal made tire from the late 1960's. There should be a date code on them, I believe it would have U and dots on them.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 26, 2020)

Here is the chart I was thinking of...


----------



## kool68 (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow thanks for that info rfeagleye!!  I found the date code which is UA**   2nd quarter of 1969!  Very cool and I was riding around on it up until 2 yrs ago!!!


----------

